

Castle: Reinventing Storage for Big Data (OSCON Talk) - suprgeek
http://www.slideshare.net/acunu/castle-reinventing-storage-for-big-data

======
bdwalter
I was there for this presentation today. Interesting stuff. Looks like it
could address some of the issues we are seeing w/ Cassandra today.

